
Articles and Stories We Do Not Want to Read or Edit - curtis
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/01/articles-and-stories-we-do-not-want-to-read-or-edit/549494/?single_page=true
======
QAPereo
It seems like Vice took huge swaths of this as a guide, sadly inverted.
Nothing for us here to worry about though!

 _Next stop, Mars._

...Uh oh...

 _Throw in a couple more modern cliches—something about driverless cars and
the trolley problem, say—and Manning’s list could just as well be used today._

Ouch... ok that got personal in a hurry.

------
Animats
Amusingly, the seniority system did end in Congress, the District of Columbia
did get home rule, and commercial TV came of age and passed its sell-by date.

~~~
jessriedel
In what sense did the seniority system did end in Congress? House Republicans
take into account fundraising in addition to seniority for leadership
positions, but my impression is that Democrats and the Senate are basically a
normal seniority system.

------
bitoneill
Geez, "Next stop Mars" is still going strong all these years later.

~~~
itronitron
I am hopeful that at some point the "Next stop Mars" stories will end

~~~
omnibrain
Superseded by "Next stop Europa".

------
ohthehugemanate
Interesting to see this on the same day as the doctorow article. Corey says we
become immune to persuasion tactics. The Atlantic says otherwise. And Vice
says "next stop: Mars!"

------
DavidAdams
My favorite: "Insolence of the young: shame of a nation."

~~~
elgenie
That it's followed up with: "likewise, 'The Wisdom of the Young: Salvation of
a Nation'" is the clincher. Breathless pandering is still pandering, even
(especially?) when your group is the one being pandered to.

------
itronitron
reminds me of News of the Weird's list of story types it would no longer
accept because they happen often enough to not qualify as weird ... cat ends
up 300 miles from home, super slow high-speed chase, couple having sex on co-
workers desk after hours...

------
vonnik
And if I could add a meta type of story I wish reporters would stop writing,
it would be "The Death of X", when X is not a living being; e.g. The Death of
[some Technology]. Most technologies never die. They just fade asymptotically.
And all the premature announcements of death, while they're great for clicks,
are less great for giving readers information...

~~~
retox
Don't you remember when "gamers" ended because some buddy-buddy journos on a
private forum decided to simultaneously declare "the death of gamers"?

Gamasutra was amongst them, and they still crop up here every now and then.

~~~
Endy
I do remember that statement. I even still agree to the basic conceit of the
first article I read on the topic a while back - I want to say it was an
editorial on the Escapist.

"Gamers" as they were in the past, have been pulled into the public eye. The
mass popularity of E-Sports and Let's Play and Twitch & other streaming
services means that in general, everyone is a gamer. It's not a separate
language or culture with esoterica of its own. Whether it's your mother who
plays Candy Crush & Farm Friends on Facebook, your "hardcore" buddies playing
the newest Doomclones and Dotaclones, the hordes of Minecraft & Minetest
players, mobile gamers, etc., games - and gamers, are everywhere and everyone.
The "Gamer" as a separate being unto himself has basically died. He's now just
another nerd.

